# Morning Star Trip 26 Mar 11



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Went out with Monty this past Saturday for his long range tog/cod trip. We left out of the O.C. Marina at 0530 and went out for about 2.5 hrs. Seas were a lil' rough heading out but it gradually settled down. First drop I went with clams since the cod had been biting fairly well of late. Got a big zero. Turns out that this was the tog spot. Some real nice tog came up. Second move was a slow pick of cod and tog. Monty picked up the anchors and made a long steam. This was our last stop for the day. This area was absolutely loaded with KEEPER sized cod. boat must have pulled up more than 40 keeper cod from this one spot alone. I ended up with 5 keeper cod. Yet again the last stop saved the day.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the report .. Glad you got some pullage 
How did ya do with the Tog ?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Thanks for the report .. Glad you got some pullage
> How did ya do with the Tog ?


Hi Tom, I got a big zero on tog. In my defense I was focused on cod for most of the day. My thinking was we can catch tog almost year round but how often do we get a shot at keeper cod.


----------

